# Recommendation for Salvage Tile



## Jarod (Dec 2, 2021)

I have a tear off I am looking to do and the customer is wanting to know if there is someone that would want her old tile instead of throwing it away. Can you all give me some recommendations for salvaged tile buyers. Its about 200 squares of Ludowici 13 1/4 Spanish tile. The
2 companies I know said the grey color wasnt an easy resale but maybe there is someone out there interested in it.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Call any architectural salvage places. In my area the place will buy tiles and slates. But the ROI after the labor of careful removal, stacking and hauling them is pretty slim.


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

I actually like the grey color. 200 squares is a lot so if you could at least salvage half of that you'd still have 100sqs. Like mentioned above it is much more labor intensive to salvage roofing. You have to pull nails out instead of rip tiles off. Stack them, and then slowly lower them off the roof, palletize/package, transport. 

Might be better off breaking them off and sending them to be crushed to be used as a driveway or something.

I could be way off here though because I've never re-roofed a tile house. Maybe it's easy to save them but you'd have to put a deep discount on them to get a buyer or builder who will want to use them on a job, especially if they are from a storm damage job.


----------

